# Why is my dog still harassing my spayed bitch



## Scox (Sep 24, 2013)

On Friday we had our Yorkshire terrier cross bitch spayed, however our entire spaniel has started acting as though she is in season and will not leave her alone. He is beyond the age now where I would be willing to get him neutered. We asked the vet at her checkup why this was happening and he had no ideas or suggestions. Does anybody have any ideas, we do not want to have to keep them separated forever!

Please help


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Scox said:


> On Friday we had our Yorkshire terrier cross bitch spayed, however our entire spaniel has started acting as though she is in season and will not leave her alone. He is beyond the age now where I would be willing to get him neutered. We asked the vet at her checkup why this was happening and he had no ideas or suggestions. Does anybody have any ideas, we do not want to have to keep them separated forever!
> 
> Please help


Only two things I can think of was where was she in her cycle before being spayed. Usually bitches are spayed 12/13 weeks after a season when internal changes and hormone levels have returned to normal and a static state.
Is there any chance that she would have had a season very imminent when it was done a couple of days ago? If so just wondering if the hormone levels had started to rise and that's whats done it especially as she has only been done a couple of days and if not done would have been due very very soon.

Only other suggestion Ive noticed with my male even though neutered, if any of the other female dogs have had ops or small injuries on occasion that have bled he will lick and worry at them if he can and follow them about if we don't stop him. Once its healed or he cant get to the cut or injury he doesn't bother after.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Scox said:


> *Emphasis added in BOLD - *
> 
> *On Friday we had our Yorkie-cross bitch spayed*,
> however our [intact-M] spaniel [is] acting *as though she's in season, & will not leave her alone.
> ...


Today is TUESDAY - Friday was only 4 DAYS ago, if she was desexed in the afternoon, as opposed to 
at 6-AM or summat.  How is that *forever?*

Surely keeping them APART for 10-days while she heals is not too much to ask?

How much does SHE weigh? How much does HE weigh? 
since she's a Yorkie-X, she may easily weigh as little as 5# / 2-kilos, & he can be anything from 
20 to 35#, depending upon his breed - if he's a Sussex Spaniel, he could weigh 40#.
JUST MOUNTING HER could cause stitches to pop thru the incision, even if he were the same size 
& weight as the female - which is extremely-unlikely, in this case.
So yes, IMO it's imperative to keep him entirely away from her for at least 10-days, possibly 2-weeks, 
if his rude behavior continues after 1.5-weeks.

And BTW, just *how old* is the male dog that he's too frail & elderly to be desexed?

If he's not being bred, he doesn't "need" testes - & the older he gets, the more likely he is to 
have testosterone-specific health problems, DUE TO being intact - such as prostate issues, anal fistulas, 
hormonally-stimulated cancers, etc.

if he's capable of tolerating local anaesthetic, he can be safely desexed even if he's too sickly 
to be put under general-anaesthesia - which nowadays is very sick indeed, as with safe gases 
like isofluorane, even elderly, infant, & ill animals can usually be safely operated on.
.
.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My theory is that males smell one way, females another. Remove the sex organs and they have a new smell.

So if she's not a male, and not a female, that only leaves... a bitch in season. Or, he is unsure what's going on and is attempting the mounting behaviour to see what happens.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Only other suggestion Ive noticed with my male even though neutered, if any of the other female dogs have had ops or small injuries on occasion that have bled he will lick and worry at them if he can and follow them about if we don't stop him. Once its healed or he cant get to the cut or injury he doesn't bother after.


Believe it or not our Cavalier King Charles is obsessed with the pups mouth at the moment, as he's losing his baby molars at the back which are bleeding quite a bit when dropping out.

I have to keep putting him in his bed out of the way while the pup deals with his escaping baby teeth.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BoredomBusters said:


> My theory is that males smell one way, females another.
> Remove the sex organs and [each has] a new smell.


sorta - but not exactly; an Intact-M smells more intensely male than a desexed-M, 
& a teen-M smells *intensely* male - a "super-male", which is why every dog reacts to him,
& many other Ms will bluster at or pick-on him; so will many adult-Fs, intact or not.

spayed-Fs are still distinguishably F, but it's "faded" - they still produce more F-hormones than M,
& are not "genderless" like an amoeba or a grass that spreads via runners & does not seed.

Even pre-pubertal pups are distinguishably M & F, not neuter; male-pups would not have a prepuce
& penis if they had not been bathed in androgens secreted by the dam, into the amniotic fluid. That early 
adrogenization makes a penis of the F-default body structure, & also alters the pup's developing brain.


BoredomBusters said:


> ... Or, he's unsure what's going on & [attempts to mount] to see what happens.


Could be - 
it's also possible she has an undiagnosed UTI lurking as a subclinical, chronic infection.
Such low-grade infections may have no external symptoms.

Some of the odors produced by a UTI [in M, F, intact or desexed, prepubertal or elderly, doesn't matter]
*mimic* some of the estrous scents, so if U see a dog who stands downwind of a dog who's 
obviously NOT in estrus [male, underage, spayed, etc] & who *teeth-chatters, jaw-chomps or 
drools,* then courts or flirts with the non-estrous dog or tries persistently to mount, i'd suggest that 
the mountee go to the vet ASAP - odds are good that s/he has a low-level UTI, & the vet may need 
to do a culture of an occult urine-sample, to discover the culprit.

FYI:
Don't let the vet throw a wide-spectrum antibiotic at it without an accurate ID of the microbe - 
there is now a global UTI-microbe that is *multiply resistant* to many drugs! They need to 
-Know-, not guess, & use an apropos medication to knock it down.
.
.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My dog is neutered, but occasionally shows an interest in my spayed yorkie. It appears to be due to excitement as it only ever happens if they play and not that often. She turns quickly and will air snap at him if he tries. Then they carry on playing.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> My [neutered M] occasionally shows an interest in my spayed Yorkie. It appears to be due to excitement,
> as it only ever happens if they play, & not that often. She turns quickly and will air snap at him if he tries.
> Then they carry on playing.


yup - 
mounting or humping can happen for many reasons; redirected arousal / excitement is one,
"i don't know what to do" is another - dogs who have poor social-skills are prone to try mounting 
as a way to introduce themselves, solicit play, etc. It often doesn't go over well.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

It's definitely not due to poor social skills as he has had loads of training and is fine when he has been to doggy day care.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> It's definitely not due to poor social skills...


oops! Sorry, hun -  i wasn't referring to Your Dog, only to "dogs in general" & possible causes.

No, i'd say just from the description U gave that he's probly a bit overexcited & uses [or tries to use] mounting 
to ground himself / bleed off the excess capacity in his behavioral batteries, but it sounds as tho his buddy is 
quite competent to tell him, _" 'Scuse me, but *no,* thank U very much!",_ & no harm done -

they go back to playing without any bad feelings, so it's all good. :yesnod:


----------

